# LMGT4 wheels for a 240sx



## mdgeist (Aug 2, 2006)

will the "nismo lmgt4" fit on a 240sx? 
i'm thinking of investing in some for looks.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yes, i would suggest you have lowering springs, or better yet, coilovers on your car first. if not it'll look like a 4x4.


----------



## RJayS. (Oct 7, 2006)

those wheels with coilovers would be tight


----------



## mdgeist (Aug 2, 2006)

i was thinking of goin 18" x 8.5" all around and lowering it with coilovers. will the 350z and the 240sx(5 lug) bolt pattern be the same? or invest in some lug conversion?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

yes, they are both 5x114.3.


----------

